# Cab Door Bolts



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have just instaled those Heo Safe door bolts on our new Fiat. 

The process was very simple, but very effective, only issue is you need to keep spare sets of keys hidden close to the doors just in case you need to make a quick escape from these doors.

Once locked and the keys removed there is no way you can open the cab door.

Fitting time per door, 10 min max

Bertha


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> I have just instaled those Heo Safe door bolts on our new Fiat.
> 
> The process was very simple, but very effective, only issue is you need to keep spare sets of keys hidden close to the doors just in case you need to make a quick escape from these doors.
> 
> ...


Hello Bertha

Do these locks look neat when fitted & where did you get them from please?
Also you say they took 10 mins to fit what exactly is involved when fitting them.

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Mhomer

Please find a link to Leisurepower, they were delivered within 48 hours. Make sure you order the right model

http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/locks.html
or www.leisurepower.co.uk

Best wishes
BB


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you wish to buy cheaper (incl post) do remember that there is a fellow motorhome owner sells these at::
http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/safety_security.htm


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> If you wish to buy cheaper (incl post) do remember that there is a fellow motorhome owner sells these at::
> http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/safety_security.htm


hI Autostratus.

How are these fitted? Do you have to remove the existing lock or not.

Thanks in advance

Motorhomer


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

They fit behind the grab handles using existing bolts. Only takes a few minutes to fit them.

They are solid, well made and can also be obtained mail order from Essanjay at Poole. http://www.essanjay.co.uk/

nth


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nobbythehobby said:


> ......................
> They are solid, well made and can also be obtained mail order from Essanjay at Poole. http://www.essanjay.co.uk/
> 
> nth


I know they have them at Essanjay but the last time I looked they didn't show a price. Just P.O.A.
We bought a Boxer passenger door pocket from them.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, that is slightly irritating isn't it - sorry ought to have mentioned the price. 
I got mine from them recently and the price had just gone up but still only £125 including p&p for the keylocking version.

Nobby


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Once locked and the keys removed there is no way you can open the cab door.


Hi Bertha,

they are, like my "Knackerschreck" not intended to be used while driving. So you should always unlock them before starting the engine.

The idea is to make thugs' life a bit more difficult while the van is parked. Especially at night while you are sleeping in it.

Cracking the original cab door locks is piece of cake even for amateur thieves.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Again


I have had a look at these security safe heo locks on the website . I still cant see looking at the piccies on their website & my Fiat 2004 exactly how you would fit them without drilling any more holes. Has anyone got detail & a piccy perhaps they could PM me. Is anything visible on the outside of the vehicle of the van or do you only use them from the inside. 
Soory I am a bit .........

Thanks



Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you look at the enlarged picture of the locks on the Leisurepower website

http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/info_HEO233.html 
The shape with the holes in seems to be the shape which would fit under the door armrest if the screws are removed.

I assumed that one removed the screws, put the plate under and replaced the screws.

Having said all that I'm probably wrong.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi it is very easy to fit, you unscrew the screws around the door lock and slide the Hesafe in and replace the screws.
The one in the picture is an old design the new one has a white knob with a key in the middle
Eddie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomer

Just to add to my earlier post on fitting the Heosafe locks.

Go to essanjay website http://www.essanjay.co.uk/
Enter the site and click on Index of Accessories
Then on Deadlocks
The top 2 pictures of the locks installed seem to show them fitted as I thought.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Motorhomer
> 
> Just to add to my earlier post on fitting the Heosafe locks.
> 
> ...


Hello Autostratus

Thanks so as far as I can see they are just fitted to the inside & no part of the Heo lock is actually on the outside. The Fiat lock therefore is not removed or interfere with wheb installing them

Thanks again

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hello Autostratus
> 
> Thanks so as far as I can see they are just fitted to the inside & no part of the Heo lock is actually on the outside. The Fiat lock therefore is not removed or interfere with wheb installing them
> 
> ...


That's how I see them, on the inside suface of the door.
They look so simple that they could be taken off again before selling the van and depending on models used for the next one.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

If you have remote locking you could try the old trick of supergluing a coin (a Euro if you want to look smart or a 1p piece if you are feeling thrifty) over the keyhole on the outside of the cab doors. That will at least prevent the "screwdriver in the lock" merchant.

You can also purchase some cheap "personal alarms" - the sort that are activated by pulling out a plunger and which then give out an ear-piercing scream - and attach the body of the alarm to the door frame with velcro and then attach the cord to the door handle. Effective, simple to fit and costs about £5 per door. We got ours in Maplins - but you can get them in most similar shops.

We also keep a "dummy purse" on plain view on the nearest worktop to the door. This is filled with an array of impressive looking banknotes/cards etc. The average break-in merchant will not spend long searching a van when the occupants are in residence so why not give him an easily-snatched target? Of course, once our nefarious friend has the time to examine his prize he will find that he can buy all the utilities on the board with his newly acquired stash of Monopoly money and borrow books from our local library. He will also find a kidney donor card in there too - in case he feels the need to atone for his crimes by giving something back.

Serious money is kept in a safe (cost £13-50 at our local discount store) under the bed. Wallet and purse go in a small hidden cubby-hole in the wardrobe.

You can't make yourself totally thief-proof (I always rail against the fact that manufacturers sell you a £40,000 motorhome with a £4 doorlock) but you can make life more difficult for the low-life that prey on us sometimes.

Oh - and get a spaniel. No self-respecting thief can carry out a raid while being enthusiastically licked!


----------



## 89027 (May 11, 2005)

My Peugeot Boxer (Autoquest 400) was broken in to 3 weeks ago, by removing the barrel and lock forced out with a screwdriver thus causing a £200. repair job to the door. Stole the camera monitor.I have been informed that if the barrel is removed, the central locking and alarm (if fitted) can be turned off by putting a finger through the hole where the barrel was. I have now fitted a chain and lock through the doors handles. Whatever type of alarm I fit will not have to be via the central locking. Todds of Preston me £495. for a Cobra alarm fitted. Seems a bit high to me.


----------

